# Bear Grizzly with left and right shooting shelves?



## SEAL Archer (May 14, 2008)

I picked up a Bear Grizzly bow, 62", 47# serial number GT505 with an "R" above it. It has both a left and right shooting shelf. I have not found any references to this bow. Any information from this very knowledgable crowd?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

SEAL Archer said:


> I picked up a Bear Grizzly bow, 62", 47# serial number GT505 with an "R" above it. It has both a left and right shooting shelf. I have not found any references to this bow. Any information from this very knowledgable crowd?


check out the traditional forum......viper my have some info....:wink:


----------

